# PSL - Paterson Resources



## twojacks28 (2 October 2006)

hi everyone, was jsut wondering if anybody knows anything about this company? I got a letter today about getting shares in their upcoming float. 
thanks 
twojacks


----------



## twojacks28 (4 October 2006)

*Re: Uranium Oil & Gas Ltd*

found out today that the asx rejected the first proposed prospectus. not encouraging signs..


----------



## chennyleeeee (5 October 2006)

*Re: Uranium Oil & Gas Ltd*

It sounds like one of those 'trendy' stocks who name their companies after something thats 'hot' in the market to fool people into giving them bucket loads of cash. Its like during the tech boom, everything was called ".com" or e-business. Now its uranium. Some companies in my view only list so the executives who run the operations get paid a bucket load to "try" and find uranium and if they fail... well thats what risky companies are.

Approach with caution. Most of them probably dont even have a history. The executives probably have some crazy history in the relevant sector and their future outlook is something on the brink of impossible to try and lure potential investors. a couple of years from now, company is broke, executives live in north sydney, a big hole in woop woop with nothing but gravel and a few hundred investors are left pennyless.

CHENNY and my rant for today.


----------



## twojacks28 (6 October 2006)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

Thats just the feeling I got when reading the papers they sent me. Seemed pretty dodgey from the beginning. All my shares are currently going up so no need to invest in this rubbish


----------



## moneymajix (22 August 2007)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

Close at 12c

Up 0.021c, 21.21% 

This stock has exposure to the Canning Basin too.


From the website
http://www.uog.com.au/projects/oil-gas/wa/canning-basin/

Canning Basin (EP448)
UOG hold a 2.5% interest in EP448. Arc Energy is the major title holder with 75%. EP448 is in the SW Canning Basin of WA and covers an area of 17,022 km ². It lies on the flank of the Willara Sub Basin, the Ankatell Shelf and the Samphire Graben. There are no well drilled inside the application area. The seismic coverage is poor and consists of less than 1,000 km of old data collected between 1970 and 1990.

The first year work program submitted to the Mines Department comprises a data review and aeromagnetic interpretation.


----------



## UPKA (22 August 2007)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> Close at 12c
> 
> Up 0.021c, 21.21%
> 
> ...




Hi MM, u certainly have alot of interest in the CB project, i hope u didnt put everything on it. still a very big gamble IMO, i'll just stick with EMR atm.


----------



## moneymajix (23 August 2007)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

UPKA

Thanks for your post. The Canning basin is an area of interest as the potential seems huge.

Having said that UOG has other projects besides its interest in the Canning basin.

Uranium - WA, NT 
Oil & Gas - WA, NT 
Gold, Platinum & Base Metals - WA, NT 


EMR also has other projects besides the Canning basin which have high chance of success.


Reduces risk.


LOL.


----------



## mrobert38 (27 August 2007)

*Re: Shaw River Resources*

Has anyone taken a look at this Resource Company. It has a lot of potential in the Pilbarra. It is a company that has been hived off by Atlas Iron who wish to concentrate exclusively on iron ore mining. It has potential for gold, silver,uranium, nickel, copper, and tantalite. The website provides a fact sheet which outlines its strategies. Atlas Iron hold 37.8% of its shares.


----------



## moneymajix (27 August 2007)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

Mroberts

Current price is 10.5c. Low market cap. Think they have fair bit of cash.

Company not currently caught the attention of the market.


Numerous projects including:

The Treasure prospect occurs on the edge of the eastern Harts Ranges within Proterozoic calc-silicate rocks. High grade rock chips of tungsten upto 1.36% W, and anomalous stream sediments have defined an area over 1.5 km in length. No drilling, costeaning or follow upwork has ever been undertaken. This prospect has the potential to host a significant shallow tungsten resource. The tenement has granted status.


The Ethel Creek prospect targets gold in the south-west Arunta region. The prospect comprises a 3.6 km long, low level (>2.5ppb Au) Au-As soil/lag anomaly. The maximum assays are 31 ppb Au and 1150 ppm As. A newly interpreted WNW structure appears to fit the surface geochemistry and geology better than original interpretations. The previous work did not adequately test this interpreted structure or the soil anomaly. Ethel Creek is a walk up drill target. The tenement has granted status.


----------



## moneymajix (13 October 2007)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

Anyone noticed the share price has moved from 10.5c to 16.5c over recent days.

Holding for a little while and find recent activity gratifying.



Results are expected.

LOL to holders.


----------



## moneymajix (14 October 2007)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

Speeding ticket response on Friday afternoon.

Don't know anything.


I think some results are due.


Anyone, care to make comment (see chart)?


----------



## moneymajix (15 October 2007)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

More gains again today for UOG.

Closed at 17c (previous close 16c).

From 10.5c to 17c. 

Today's high 18c.


----------



## moneymajix (25 October 2007)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

Annual Report 

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071025/pdf/00774372.pdf 


MINERALS

Western Australia 

Three projects have yet to be granted, these are Bungalow Well ELA36/549 in a joint venture with Red River Resources Ltd (“Red River”), Four Corners Bore ELA57/607 and Miss Fairbairn Hills ELA69/2336- in the Eraheady Basin. The first two are to be explored for uranium and the latter is to be explored for iron ore. 


Northern Territory
Work has commenced on four of the six prospects.
Exploration will commence on the other two prospects,
Charming U EL25368 and Alroy ELA25723 in due
coarse.



OIL & GAS

Western Australia

EP 448, in which UOG had a 10% interest, is in a
joint venture with Arc Energy Limited (‘ARC’). ARC is
conducting a major exploration effort in the Canning
Basin for oil and gas and this permit is part of that effort.


Last sale 14c (recent high 18c).


----------



## moneymajix (20 December 2007)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

11c

*Sydney - Thursday - December 20*: (RWE Aust Business News) -
Uranium, Oil & Gas (ASX:UOG) has made additional application for
exploration licences to cover parts of the Frere iron formation, eastern
Nabberu Basin, Western Australia.

Exploration will commence on ELs 69/2475 and 69/2476 when the
licences have been granted.
In particular EL69/2476 contains iron formations prospective for
iron ore.


----------



## moneymajix (27 May 2008)

*Re: UOG - Uranium Oil and Gas*

*
27 May 2008 13:59 !  OIL SHALE PROSPECTS, NORTHERN TERRITORY  *


The above announcement today caused the share price to rocket. 

Finished at 22c, up 144.444%. The high today was 25c.

_Options up 1000% to 11c._


UOG was the top mover in the market today.

http://markets.theage.com.au/apps/mkt/movers.ac


This should generate some publicity overnight and tomorrow morning.
It will be intersting to see how this continues.


Congrats to long-term holders.



.


----------



## springhill (28 July 2012)

*UOG - United Orogen*

This may be the shortest lived thread in history of ASF if IRM's intention to make a takeover bid succeeds.

Iron Mountain has determined to make an off market bid for all shares and options in United Orogen.
Shareholders of United Orogen will be offered 1 fully paid share in Iron Mountain for every 4 shares held in United Orogen.
No separate offer will be made for United Orogen’s options, with the result that holders of those options will need to exercise them in order to participate in Iron Mountain’s offer.
Iron Mountain is in the process of preparing a formal Bidders Statement and will lodge that document with the Australian Securities Exchange and Australian Securities and Investments Commission shortly.

Details of UOG's projects available here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120727/pdf/427n09fprw2td3.pdf


----------



## System (10 July 2013)

On July 8th, 2013, United Orogen Limited (UOG) changed its name to Elysium Resources Limited (EYM).


----------



## greggles (24 October 2017)

Mining minnow Elysium Resources looking good today. After requesting a trading halt on 20 October, it came bolting out of the gate this morning after announcing it has entered into a binding agreement pursuant to which it has conditionally agreed to acquire Hardey Resources Pty Ltd. Hardey owns gold and base metal projects located in the Pilbara region of Western Australia, being the Bellary, Hamersley, Cheela and Elsie North Projects, covering 512km² of Fortescue Group Rocks, as well as the Grace Project located in the Paterson Province in Western Australia.

Up 137.50% so far today on huge volume of 116 million shares.


----------



## rub92me (21 November 2017)

Trading Halt today due to significant discovery, details to be announced tomorrow morning prior to trading. After retrace this could move big again if news is received well...


----------



## System (4 December 2017)

On December 4th, 2017, Elysium Resources Limited (EYM) changed its name and ASX code to Hardey Resources Limited (HDY).


----------



## greggles (17 January 2018)

Hardey Resources had a little bounce and a higher than average volume day today. No news though.

The company recently announced a significant increase in prospective land holding of 1,594km² in the Western Australian Paterson Province. They have also received approval for a Programme of Works at both the Bellary Gold Project and Grace Gold-Copper Project. 

It's early days but HDY looks like it might be starting to wake up.


----------



## haggis (20 May 2018)

greggles said:


> Hardey Resources had a little bounce and a higher than average volume day today. No news though.
> 
> The company recently announced a significant increase in prospective land holding of 1,594km² in the Western Australian Paterson Province. They have also received approval for a Programme of Works at both the Bellary Gold Project and Grace Gold-Copper Project.
> 
> ...



Will be good when they start to drill Grace, near Telfer. Potential company maker on that lease alone


----------



## haggis (14 October 2018)

Well interesting times at HDY speccy, as ASX seems to think that their Vanadium deal may not have been conducted with long enough arms.
Some interesting questions being posed, and the coy is currently suspended.
Always slippery at this end of the market, but it is starting to look like a spider web for this deal.


----------



## System (16 December 2019)

On December 16th, 2019, Hardey Resources Limited (HDY) changed its name and ASX code to Paterson Resources Limited (PSL).


----------

